

48% New York Resident Physicians knowingly report inaccurate cause of death - denzil_correa
http://www.cdc.gov/pcd/issues/2013/12_0288.htm

======
tait
Uhm, it's more like 48% have knowingly reported an inaccurate cause of death.
Not that 48% always do as OP title suggests...

